# tractor models



## wynedot55

8n ford


----------



## Farmer Kitty

460 International Utility


----------



## wynedot55

404 IH utility


----------



## Farmer Kitty

1460 IH


----------



## wynedot55

504 IH


----------



## Farmer Kitty

606 IH


----------



## wynedot55

706 IH


----------



## Farmer Kitty

806 IH


----------



## wynedot55

966 IH  now we are in brain benders.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

1066 IH--No brain bending here.


----------



## wynedot55

1206 IH


----------



## Farmer Kitty

1466 IH


----------



## wynedot55

1256 IH


----------



## Farmer Kitty

1456 IH Are we still bending your brain?


----------



## wynedot55

1566  not yet because if that happens i have a nab tractor test book i can pull out.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

4166 IH


----------



## wynedot55

5088 IH


----------



## Farmer Kitty

5488 IH


----------



## wynedot55

5288 IH


----------



## Farmer Kitty

7388 IH


----------



## wynedot55

3088 IH


----------



## Farmer Kitty

3388 IH Did you get your book out yet?


----------



## wynedot55

3288  no not yet.but i got it handy


----------



## Farmer Kitty

3488 IH--my referance is out.


----------



## wynedot55

284 IH  i can go some more.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

8-16 IH


----------



## wynedot55

F12  morcormick


----------



## Farmer Kitty

F12?

F60 McCormick Intl


----------



## wynedot55

384 IH  farmall IH maccormick  deering  case an caseih are 1 company.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No kidding! I have the chart showing how all the old companies became merged into what they are today. Maybe I should dig that out and post a thread on it. 
F12's are a Farmall

2400A


----------



## wynedot55

584 well i went in my book stash.an i found 2 books on jd tractors.an book with tractors up to 75.an another tractor book.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

And my source says it's a Farmall  I guess the "experts" can't make up their minds. Mine's an online source we have found to be very helpful! 

2856 IH


----------



## wynedot55

684   i hope im not boring you with this game.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

685 IH--Naw. I wouldn't play if I didn't enjoy it.


----------



## wynedot55

784 IH


----------



## Farmer Kitty

884 IH --I wonder how long it will take us to run through all the IH tractors?


----------



## wynedot55

984  i know this i know only the old IHs.guess i need to get my book out lolol


----------



## Farmer Kitty

856XL IH


----------



## wynedot55

656


----------



## Farmer Kitty

1056 IH


----------



## wynedot55

756 IH


----------



## Farmer Kitty

806 IH


----------



## wynedot55

856


----------



## Farmer Kitty

856XL IH


----------



## wynedot55

4300 IH


----------



## Farmer Kitty

4366 IH


----------



## wynedot55

4100 IH


----------



## Farmer Kitty

4300 IH


----------



## wynedot55

4566  hey i said 4300


----------



## Farmer Kitty

4786 IH--I need a list to check them off!


----------



## wynedot55

5088


----------



## Farmer Kitty

5288 IH


----------



## wynedot55

5488


----------



## Farmer Kitty

6388 IH


----------



## wynedot55

4786


----------



## Farmer Kitty

4586 IH


----------



## wynedot55

4386


----------



## Farmer Kitty

8-16 IH


----------



## wynedot55

c-26 IH


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> c-26 IH


I'm not finding that one. 

AOS-6


----------



## wynedot55

300 IH


----------



## Farmer Kitty

100 IH


----------



## wynedot55

200 IH


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> 200 IH


?? 200 Farmall?? Not finding a 200 IH

130 IH


----------



## wynedot55

300


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Now you're the one repeating! 

323


----------



## wynedot55

353 yes an im alot older than you


----------



## Farmer Kitty

353--But it runs in my family, so age doesn't matter.


----------



## wynedot55

383


----------



## Farmer Kitty

8-16 IH


----------



## wynedot55

15-30 IH


----------



## Farmer Kitty

10-20 IH


----------



## wynedot55

12-25 IH


----------



## Farmer Kitty

10-20


----------



## wynedot55

20-40


----------



## Farmer Kitty

30-60


----------



## wynedot55

130


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> 130


Repeat. 

140


----------



## wynedot55

like you i cant remember whats been said 
   154 low boy


----------



## Farmer Kitty

That's why I'm using a list and crossing them off! Or I would be repeating too!  

184 Lo-Boy


----------



## wynedot55

185 low boy
  im using a list to but i can stll get lost


----------



## Farmer Kitty

234 IH


----------



## wynedot55

240 IH


----------



## Farmer Kitty

244 IH


----------



## wynedot55

254 IH


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You're going right on down the list!  I'm going to shake things up!

856XL IH


----------



## wynedot55

yes i am  im trying not to blow whats left of my mind.
844 IH


----------



## Farmer Kitty

724 IH


----------



## wynedot55

276 IH


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You skipped the--274 IH


----------



## wynedot55

my brain is frying 
284 IH


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Not mine!

330 IH


----------



## wynedot55

340 IH


----------



## Farmer Kitty

350 IH


----------



## wynedot55

353 IH


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Repeat!

354 IH


----------



## wynedot55

364 IH


----------



## Farmer Kitty

374 IH


----------



## wynedot55

384 IH


----------



## Farmer Kitty

1026 IH


----------



## wynedot55

1066


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Repeat

1046 IH


----------



## wynedot55

1086


----------



## Farmer Kitty

1455 IH


----------



## wynedot55

1456 IH


----------



## Farmer Kitty

1468


----------



## wynedot55

1466


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Man you need to mark off that list! 

1486 IH


----------



## wynedot55

hey you the 1 throwing cyrves in the list 
1486


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> hey you the 1 throwing cyrves in the list
> 1486


It's boring going down the list. BTW--Read post # 108. 

660 IH


----------



## wynedot55

yes its my falt even with a list my brain is frying 
hydro 84


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Hydro 70 IH


----------



## wynedot55

hydro 84 IH


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Reread post #111 

Hydro 85 IH


----------



## wynedot55

9n ford well maybe i wont repost here


----------



## Farmer Kitty

2N Ford


----------



## wynedot55

NAA ford


----------



## Farmer Kitty

7700 Ford


----------



## wynedot55

6000 ford


----------



## Farmer Kitty

5000 Ford


----------



## wynedot55

4000 FORD


----------



## Farmer Kitty

3000 Ford


----------



## wynedot55

2000 ford


----------



## Farmer Kitty

1000 Ford

You know I'm going to mix this up soon.


----------



## wynedot55

1100 FORD  an im pretty good at fords


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's the memory that is at question. 

FW-20 Ford


----------



## wynedot55

FW60 FORD


----------



## Farmer Kitty

TW-25 Ford


----------



## wynedot55

TW 5 FORD


----------



## Farmer Kitty

8870 Ford


----------



## wynedot55

8970 FORD


----------



## Farmer Kitty

7600 Ford


----------



## wynedot55

6700 ford


----------



## Farmer Kitty

841


----------



## wynedot55

801 FORD


----------



## Farmer Kitty

611 Ford


----------



## wynedot55

641 FORD


----------



## Farmer Kitty

8600 Ford


----------



## wynedot55

8700 FORD


----------



## Farmer Kitty

1310 Ford


----------



## wynedot55

1320 im not busting my brain


----------



## Farmer Kitty

1920 no problems here


----------



## wynedot55

1520 FORD


----------



## Farmer Kitty

6530HC Ford-New Holland


----------



## wynedot55

3930 FORD  now this game is giving me tractor fever.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

4830 Ford New-Holland

You've had tractor fever. Still going to the auction tomorrow?


----------



## wynedot55

5030 NH 
  no we had a death in the family.an my buddies daughter is coming home for the weekend.so the sale got blown out of the water.an ive been thinking bout calling a few dealers an pricing some new tractors.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

5030HC Ford NewHolland

Sorry, to hear about that (the death)


----------



## wynedot55

5610 NH 
thanks  i priced a TT 60 21500wo/l $27000 w/l  4wd drive
grrrr i forgot the TT 75 $22250 wo/l $27750w/l  4wd drive


----------



## Farmer Kitty

8160 NH

That's why ours are machanic specials when we buy them. It's cheaper!


----------



## wynedot55

8260 NH 
well im not a mahcanic


----------



## Farmer Kitty

9030 NH  Don't breakdown!


----------



## wynedot55

9000 FORD


----------



## Farmer Kitty

TW-15 Ford


----------



## wynedot55

TW 20 FORD


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> TW 20 FORD


Been there! 

9700 Ford


----------



## wynedot55

3930


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> 3930


Been there too! 

4030 Ford


----------



## wynedot55

4610


----------



## Farmer Kitty

1910


----------



## wynedot55

2910


----------



## Farmer Kitty

3010S Ford


----------



## wynedot55

TN 55


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> TN 55


No find. 

TW-20


----------



## wynedot55

TD 80 ROPS


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ROPS?

16-32 Wisconsin Tractors


----------



## wynedot55

12-24 case


----------



## Farmer Kitty

830 Case

What you didn't like the Wisconsin Tractors? They made a whole 5 of them.


----------



## wynedot55

930 case  
 im using my brain tonite.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

1030 Case


----------



## wynedot55

1130 CASE


----------



## Farmer Kitty

730 Case


----------



## wynedot55

330 CASE


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> 330 CASE


The 330 is an IH

335 Case


----------



## wynedot55

man im guessing.an cases loved getting on the 30s 
2090 CASE


----------



## Farmer Kitty

630 Case

Would you like me to tell you my reference source?


----------



## wynedot55

1030 case  
 ive got your ref site


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> 1030 case
> ive got your ref site


repeat!
I'm not sure about that with the 330 case bit. 

1170 Case


----------



## wynedot55

1470 case 
 is your ref tractor data


----------



## Farmer Kitty

1070 Case

Yes.


----------



## wynedot55

2290 case 
 im using that some


----------



## Farmer Kitty

2390 Case


----------



## wynedot55

2470


----------



## Farmer Kitty

VC


----------



## wynedot55

C


----------



## Farmer Kitty

DC


----------



## wynedot55

R


----------



## Farmer Kitty

RC  Case


----------



## wynedot55

S  CASE


----------



## Farmer Kitty

10-18 Case


----------



## wynedot55

15-27 CASE


----------



## Farmer Kitty

430 Case


----------



## wynedot55

431


----------



## Farmer Kitty

441


----------



## wynedot55

470


----------



## Farmer Kitty

211-B Case


----------



## wynedot55

811 B


----------



## Farmer Kitty

900-B


----------



## wynedot55

910 B CASE


----------



## Farmer Kitty

302 Case


----------



## wynedot55

700 CASE


----------



## Farmer Kitty

400 Case


----------



## wynedot55

770 CASE


----------



## Farmer Kitty

1175 Case


----------



## wynedot55

970 CASE


----------



## Farmer Kitty

870 Case


----------



## wynedot55

1030 CASE


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> 1030 CASE


Repeat!

630 Case


----------



## wynedot55

grrr was thinking that was a repeat 
  1200tk CASE


----------



## Farmer Kitty

411-B Case


----------



## wynedot55

1270  CASE


----------



## Farmer Kitty

611-B Case


----------



## wynedot55

1290  CASE


----------



## Farmer Kitty

1031 Case


----------



## wynedot55

1294 CASE


----------



## Farmer Kitty

1370 Case


----------



## wynedot55

1394 CASE


----------



## Farmer Kitty

485 QT Case IH


----------



## wynedot55

1470


----------



## Farmer Kitty

1090 Case


----------



## wynedot55

2090 case


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> 2090 case


Repeat! 

2390 Case


----------



## wynedot55

im good at repeats 
2294  case


----------



## Farmer Kitty

4490 Case

I keep a list or I would be too!


----------



## wynedot55

4690


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> 4690


? not finding ?

4694 Case


----------



## wynedot55

look under case to find the 4690  not caseih.
4890 CASE


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Found it--I was looking under Case--just kept overlooking it! 

800 Case


----------



## wynedot55

DC CASE


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> DC CASE


Guess what? 

CC Case


----------



## wynedot55

R CASE 
 i know


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> R CASE
> i know


Again! 

LA Case


----------



## wynedot55

i give up  
35 MF


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Go ahead and change the brand of tractor when you get forgetful. Now that you have why don't you keep a list?

1030 MF


----------



## wynedot55

1100 MF 
heck id loose or forget where the list is


----------



## Farmer Kitty

And I thought I was bad! Keep it by the computer, where you will need it!

1130 MF


----------



## wynedot55

3525 MF


----------



## Farmer Kitty

384GE MF


----------



## wynedot55

65 MF


----------



## Farmer Kitty

85 MF


----------



## wynedot55

150 MF


----------



## Farmer Kitty

180 MF


----------



## wynedot55

231 MF


----------



## Farmer Kitty

281 MF


----------



## wynedot55

240 MF


----------



## Farmer Kitty

240S MF


----------



## wynedot55

245 MF


----------



## Farmer Kitty

345GE MF


----------



## wynedot55

255


----------



## Farmer Kitty

299 MF


----------



## wynedot55

393 MF


----------



## Farmer Kitty

390T MF


----------



## wynedot55

399 MF


----------



## Farmer Kitty

1800 MF


----------



## wynedot55

1010 MF


----------



## Farmer Kitty

1250 MF


----------



## wynedot55

1550 MF


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> 1550 MF


????
1552 MF


----------



## wynedot55

my brain is rusty your right its 1552
  571 MF


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> my brain is rusty your right its 1552
> 571 MF


?????
471 MF


----------



## wynedot55

23 MF


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Get the list out?

175 MF


----------



## wynedot55

yes i did 
85 MF


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> yes i did
> 85 MF


Repeat!

154-4 MF


----------



## wynedot55

88 hey im an old man


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I keep telling you-A list is the way to go!  It's the only way I keep track! 

50 MF


----------



## wynedot55

90 MF


----------



## Farmer Kitty

168 MF


----------



## wynedot55

97 MF


----------



## Farmer Kitty

2805 MF


----------



## wynedot55

174 MF


----------



## Farmer Kitty

1020 MF


----------



## wynedot55

174S MF


----------



## Farmer Kitty

284SK MF


----------



## wynedot55

194 MF


----------



## Farmer Kitty

5435 MF


----------



## wynedot55

205 MF


----------



## Farmer Kitty

20 MF


----------



## wynedot55

210 MF


----------



## Farmer Kitty

284S


----------



## wynedot55

220 MF


----------



## Farmer Kitty

265 MF


----------



## wynedot55

261 MF


----------



## Katy

4640 JD


----------



## wynedot55

welcome a new player yippeeee.
4650 JD


----------



## Katy

I didn't know if I could play too or not.   I have a dumb question.....is there a rhyme or reason to this, or we just play whatever models we know?


----------



## wynedot55

eeryone is welcome to play.an yes you can play using the models that you know.


----------



## Katy

4430 JD


----------



## wynedot55

4440 JD


----------



## Farmer Kitty

YEAH, A new player!

2020 JD


----------



## wynedot55

2030 JD


----------



## Farmer Kitty

2450 JD


----------



## wynedot55

2150 JD


----------



## Farmer Kitty

3330 JD


----------



## wynedot55

3255 JD


----------



## Farmer Kitty

3640 JD


----------



## wynedot55

4020 JD


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You "read" my mind!

4030 JD


----------



## wynedot55

lets see if i read it again.
4040


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Nope

1030 JD


----------



## wynedot55

1010 JD


----------



## Farmer Kitty

990 JD

How did I miss this one all afternoon?


----------



## wynedot55

1020 JD 
guess you was to busy to check all the boards.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

2730 JD

Made 2 yds of fleece material into a lap blanket for a Christmas present this aft so could be.


----------



## wynedot55

2740 JD


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> 2740 JD


????

2940 JD


----------



## wynedot55

2950


----------



## Farmer Kitty

3050 JD


----------



## wynedot55

2955


----------



## Farmer Kitty

20A JD


----------



## wynedot55

B JD


----------



## Farmer Kitty

WA-17 JD





They were made by the FWD Wagner Inc. There weren't very many made.


----------



## wynedot55

6020 JD


----------



## Farmer Kitty

9630T JD


----------



## wynedot55

8400 JD


----------



## Farmer Kitty

A JD


----------



## wynedot55

8420 JD


----------



## Farmer Kitty

AWD JD


----------



## wynedot55

8440 JD


----------



## Farmer Kitty

9630 JD


----------



## wynedot55

8450 JD


----------



## Farmer Kitty

GP JD


----------



## wynedot55

8455 JD


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> 8455 JD


?????

BR JD


----------



## wynedot55

thats a repowered 8450 with the 55 seris engine in it.
 8620 JD


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> 8620 JD


????

8630 JD


----------



## wynedot55

my mind is vapor locking 
8640 JD


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Mine's not far behind today! Trying to catch up on some book work but, keep getting intrupted! The only thing keeping in from going is stopping and coming to BYCows for a break!

5103 JD


----------



## wynedot55

8650 JD


----------



## Farmer Kitty

40 JD


----------



## wynedot55

60 JD


----------



## Farmer Kitty

40C JD


----------



## wynedot55

8840 JD


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> 8840 JD


????? Again? 

8850


----------



## wynedot55

man im loosing my mind on this game 
5010 JD


----------



## Farmer Kitty

4950 JD


----------



## wynedot55

4955 JD


----------



## Farmer Kitty

50 JD


----------



## wynedot55

60 JD


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> 60 JD


Repeat!!! 

70 JD


----------



## wynedot55

you love it when i repeat 
76 F JD


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I keep telling you a list is the key.  

80 JD


----------



## wynedot55

85F JD


----------



## Farmer Kitty

505 JD


----------



## wynedot55

510 JD


----------



## Farmer Kitty

950 JD


----------



## wynedot55

515 JD  these tractors sound like jd balers


----------



## Farmer Kitty

750 JD


----------



## wynedot55

520 JD


----------



## Farmer Kitty

1830 JD


----------



## wynedot55

717 JD


----------



## Farmer Kitty

100F JD


----------



## wynedot55

818  JD


----------



## Farmer Kitty

900HC


----------



## wynedot55

1030 JD


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> 1030 JD


Repeat! 

1035 JD


----------



## wynedot55

1 of these days im gonna quit playing these games 
1040 JD


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> 1 of these days im gonna quit playing these games


  Someday hopefully we are to busy with other posts for these games! Why do we torture ourselves this way, anyway? 

4760 JD


----------



## wynedot55

we torture ourselves b/c its fun to beat our heads against a wall. 
1640 JD


----------



## Farmer Kitty

4755 JD


----------



## wynedot55

4850 JD


----------



## Farmer Kitty

D JD


----------



## wynedot55

4855 JD


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> 4855 JD


?????? 

G JD


----------



## Kute Kitten

8300


----------



## Farmer Kitty

H JD


----------



## Kute Kitten

AR  JD


----------



## wynedot55

8400 JD 
morning kute kitten welcome to the game.an yes kitty i repeat alot


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Yes, you just did it again. 

L JD


----------



## wynedot55

8410


----------



## Farmer Kitty

8410T JD


----------



## wynedot55

8295R


----------



## Farmer Kitty

8200 JD


----------



## wynedot55

8210


----------



## Farmer Kitty

LA JD


----------



## wynedot55

8220


----------



## Farmer Kitty

M  JD


----------



## wynedot55

2900 JD


----------



## Farmer Kitty

3141 JD


----------



## wynedot55

2941


----------



## Farmer Kitty

3038E JD


----------



## wynedot55

3351


----------



## Farmer Kitty

4000


----------



## wynedot55

3420


----------



## Farmer Kitty

4730 JD


----------



## wynedot55

3520


----------



## Farmer Kitty

4720 JD


----------



## wynedot55

3530


----------



## Farmer Kitty

1070 JD


----------



## Kute Kitten

4620 JD


----------



## wynedot55

3640


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> 3640


Repeat! 

3650 JD


----------



## wynedot55

jey i was on a roll 
3651


----------



## Farmer Kitty

3720 JD


----------



## wynedot55

4005


----------



## Farmer Kitty

4100 JD


----------



## wynedot55

4105


----------



## Farmer Kitty

200


----------



## wynedot55

303


----------



## Farmer Kitty

445S JD


----------



## wynedot55

4640


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> 4640


repeat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





4610 JD


----------



## wynedot55

4700


----------



## Farmer Kitty

4710 JD


----------



## wynedot55

4720 JD


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> 4720 JD


Repeat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



310 JD


----------



## wynedot55

i thought that 1 was safe 
4930 JD


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i thought that 1 was safe
> 4930 JD


Repeat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MC JD


----------



## wynedot55

grrrrrrrrr   i give up 
5520


----------



## Farmer Kitty

MT JD


----------



## wynedot55

5525 jd


----------



## Farmer Kitty

R JD


----------



## Kute Kitten

770 oliver


----------



## Farmer Kitty

1900 Oliver


----------



## wynedot55

hey yall jumped makes of tractors  an i started a list 
super 88 ollie


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Well, now you can make a list for the Olivers.  Kute Kitten did it! She didn't like the JD's anymore.

1600 Oliver


----------



## wynedot55

yes i seen she jumped makes 
20 ollie


----------



## Farmer Kitty

1650 Oliver--I only got my last JD post in because I was sitting right next to her and have to okay her post before she submits them!


----------



## wynedot55

i figured you was watching her post.
25 ollie


----------



## Farmer Kitty

1250-A Oliver


----------



## wynedot55

35 ollie


----------



## Farmer Kitty

1270 Oliver


----------



## wynedot55

45 ollie


----------



## Farmer Kitty

550 Oliver


----------



## wynedot55

45 ollie


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> 45 ollie


 See *your* last post!

80 Oliver


----------



## wynedot55

an im writting emm down to boot.
88 ollie


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'd say you forgot one!

99 Oliver


----------



## wynedot55

i forgot to logg it 
440 ollie


----------



## Farmer Kitty

255 Oliver


----------



## wynedot55

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> 255 Oliver


huh  theres no 255 
500 ollie


----------



## Farmer Kitty

typo-was suppose to be 2655  I should have double checked it!

66 Oliver


----------



## wynedot55

70


----------



## Farmer Kitty

60 Oliver


----------



## wynedot55

660 ollie


----------



## Farmer Kitty

77 Oliver


----------



## wynedot55

880 ollie


----------



## Farmer Kitty

600 Oliver


----------



## wynedot55

1265 ollie


----------



## Farmer Kitty

1255 Oliver


----------



## wynedot55

1270 ollie


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> 1270 ollie


Thought you were keeping a list?

950 Oliver


----------



## wynedot55

i am keeping list.sometimes i over look 1 on the list.
995 ollie


----------



## Farmer Kitty

That's why I print the list off and then mark them off as we go. 

1370 Oliver


----------



## wynedot55

i dont have a printer hooked to my pc.
1355 ollie


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No printer? I'd be lost!
990 Oliver


----------



## wynedot55

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> No printer? I'd be lost!
> 990 Oliver


repeat  
1450


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No printer? I'd be lost!
> 990 Oliver
> 
> 
> 
> repeat
> 1450
Click to expand...

No repeat. I find 995 but, not 990. What post #??????

1365 Oliver


----------



## wynedot55

now im lost.i dont keep up with post #.
1465 ollie


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Me neither but, I went back to look and couldn't find it. I wondered how I missed it.

Super 66


----------



## wynedot55

1550 ollie


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Super 77


----------



## wynedot55

1555 ollie


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Super 99


----------



## wynedot55

1655 ollie


----------



## Farmer Kitty

1750 Oliver


----------



## wynedot55

1800 oillie


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Super 55


----------



## wynedot55

1950 ollie


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Super 44 Oliver


----------



## wynedot55

1955 ollie


----------



## Farmer Kitty

OC-18 Oliver


----------



## wynedot55

2050 ollie


----------



## Farmer Kitty

OC-15 Oliver


----------



## wynedot55

2055 ollie


----------



## Farmer Kitty

OC-12 Oliver


----------



## wynedot55

2150 ollie


----------



## Farmer Kitty

OC-6 Oliver


----------



## wynedot55

2150 ollie


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> 2150 ollie


Again! 

2155 Oliver


----------



## wynedot55

my brain still has a blowout even writing emm down 
2255


----------



## Farmer Kitty

1755 Oliver


----------



## wynedot55

2270 ollie


----------



## Farmer Kitty

OC-3 Oliver


----------



## wynedot55

2455 ollie


----------



## Farmer Kitty

OC-4 Oliver


----------



## wynedot55

2655 ollie


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> 2655 ollie


If you would quit repeating we would have the Olivers done!

1850 Oliver


----------



## wynedot55

well i think we are done with ollie


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Nope! Here's the last few:

1855, 1865, 1870 Oliver

Now we are done.  Pick a different one.


----------



## wynedot55

im gonna have to think on a new tractor to start on


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Yes! I'll leave it up to you.


----------



## wynedot55




----------



## wynedot55

lets go with agco tractors
DT 160


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Just AGCO or AGCO Allis and AGCO White too?

ST60A AGCO


----------



## wynedot55

just AGCO makes things easier.
DT 180


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Okay with me. I just wanted to know what I needed for lists! 
ST24


----------



## wynedot55

DT200


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You're going in order! 
RT155 AGCO


----------



## wynedot55

dang right dont want to blow my brain out 
DT 225  AGCO


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You do know that I'm not going to cooperate! 
ST41 AGCO


----------



## wynedot55

yes i know your gonna make me pull my hair out 
DT 240 AGCO


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You need this smiley: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




RT145 AGCO


----------



## wynedot55

GT 45 AGCO


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ST47 AGCO


----------



## wynedot55

GT 55 AGCO


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Rt100 AGCO


----------



## wynedot55

GT 65 AGCO


----------



## Farmer Kitty

RT115 AGCO


----------



## wynedot55

GT75 AGCO


----------



## Farmer Kitty

RT135 AGCO


----------



## wynedot55

LT70 AGCO


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ST35 AGCO


----------



## wynedot55

LT75 AGCO


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ST55 AGCO


----------



## wynedot55

LT75A AGCO


----------



## Farmer Kitty

RT165A AGCO


----------



## wynedot55

LT85 AGCO


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ST34 AGCO


----------



## wynedot55

LT90 AGCO


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Pretty soon you're not going to have it so easy. 
RT120A


----------



## wynedot55

no my brain will vapor lock sooner or later 
lt90a agco


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ST28 AGCO


----------



## wynedot55

RT95 AGCO


----------



## Farmer Kitty

RT100A --Now you are going to have to pay more attention to what's what-no more going down the line!


----------



## wynedot55

you lil joker you 
st52 agco


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Going in order is boring.

ST33 AGCO


----------



## wynedot55

st40 agco


----------



## Farmer Kitty

RT150 AGCO


----------



## wynedot55

st33 agco


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> st33 agco


REPEAT!!! That didn't take you long once you quite going in a row! 

ST30 AGCO


----------



## wynedot55

well honestly i dont know whats left.your gonna have to finish the list


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The last of the AGCOs are:
RT120, RT130, RT140, ST22, ST25, ST45 

Choose another brand.


----------



## wynedot55

ok will think on the next 1


----------



## wynedot55

4650 agco allis


----------



## Farmer Kitty

9675 AGCO Allis


----------



## wynedot55

7630 agco allis


----------



## Farmer Kitty

9190 AGCO Allis


----------



## wynedot55

9170


----------



## Farmer Kitty

5660 ACGO Allis

 So now your going down the rows!


----------



## wynedot55

yes 
9690


----------



## Farmer Kitty

8745 ACGO Allis


----------



## wynedot55

4660


----------



## Farmer Kitty

8610 ACGO Allis


----------



## wynedot55

7650 allis


----------



## Farmer Kitty

9455 AGCO Allis


----------



## wynedot55

9190 agco allis


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> 9190 agco allis


Repeat already. 

5660 AGCO Allis


----------



## wynedot55

9695 agco allis


----------



## Farmer Kitty

9635 AGCO Allis


----------



## wynedot55

5650 ago allis


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Step lightly!

6670 AGCO Allis


----------



## wynedot55

8610 agco allis


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> 8610 agco allis


I said step lightly! 

9655


----------



## wynedot55

9435


----------



## Farmer Kitty

6690 AGCO Allis


----------



## wynedot55

9735 agco allis


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Step lightly.

7600 AGCO Allis


----------



## wynedot55

8630 agco allis  i caught it


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No more warnings-watch your step!
6680 AGCO Allis


----------



## wynedot55

9755 agco allis


----------



## Farmer Kitty

9815 AGCO Allis


----------



## wynedot55

8745


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> 8745


9745 AGCO Allis


----------



## wynedot55

5680


----------



## Farmer Kitty

9775 AGCO Allis


----------



## wynedot55

8765


----------



## Farmer Kitty

9130 AGCO Allis


----------



## wynedot55

9630 agco allis


----------



## Farmer Kitty

5670 AGCO Allis


----------



## wynedot55

9630 agco allis


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> 9630 agco allis



9650 AGCO Allis


----------



## wynedot55

5680


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> 5680


Repeat

9765 AGCO Allis


----------



## wynedot55

im beginning to suck at this game 
8785


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I tell you the trick is a good list you can cross off! It's the only way I can keep them straight! 
9150 AGCO Allis


----------



## wynedot55

well im riting emm down as we say emm an it aint working to good 
9785


----------



## Farmer Kitty

9670 AGCO Allis

One more to go can you find it?


----------



## wynedot55

been gone to long wont attempt to find it


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Glad to see  you back!

8775 AGCO Allis
END OF ALLIS


----------



## wynedot55

thanks im back slowly.will pick us out another tractor to work on today i hope.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Okay, don't push it to much the game can wait if your not up to it!


----------



## wynedot55

i wont rush


----------



## wynedot55

lets go with ATC  tractors 
200 ATC


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Do you think you can keep those straight?

300 ATC


----------



## wynedot55

hey my brain may still fry on those who knows.
256 ATC


----------



## Farmer Kitty

There's only 18 of them.

GT-34


----------



## wynedot55

yes i know just a handful of tractors.
356 ATC


----------



## Farmer Kitty

GT-32 ATC


----------



## wynedot55

400 ATC


----------



## Farmer Kitty

GT-25 ATC


----------



## wynedot55

456 ATC


----------



## Farmer Kitty

GT-28 ATC


----------



## wynedot55

500 ATC


----------



## Farmer Kitty

GT-30 ATC


----------



## wynedot55

556ATC


----------



## Farmer Kitty

M-2 ATC


----------



## wynedot55

656 ATC


----------



## Farmer Kitty

M-3 ATC


----------



## wynedot55

M4 ATC


----------



## Farmer Kitty

DT-34 ATC

The end.


----------



## wynedot55

i knew we was at the end of those


----------



## Farmer Kitty

How about Wisconsin tractors? You should be able to keep track of those.

16-32 Wisconsin Tractor


----------



## wynedot55

20-35 wisc


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thirty Wisconsin Tractor


----------



## wynedot55

22-40 wisc


----------



## Farmer Kitty

25-45 Wisconsin Tractor

The end!


----------



## wynedot55

we going through them fast now


----------



## Farmer Kitty

When one chooses the smaller groups it doesn't take long.


----------



## wynedot55

you got that right


----------



## mjdtexan

1993 Case 1140. Best of my knowledge only made one year. Woods belly mower, brush hog, King Kutter 30" dirt bucket. Diesel


----------

